# Usama Bin Ladin dead!



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Not here to talk politics, just inviting all my friends here to have a drink with me as Im gonna celebrate all night!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Can we see his long form death certificate?

Sipping a cold one as we speak!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer: Cheers GooseGuy and GunOwner


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My hats off to the military personnel that got the job done! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Longshot said:


> My hats off to the military personnel that got the job done! :beer:


Ditto.

Gun owner, I'm with you.

Ryan and gooseguy since you want to be political: I see your still drinking the cool-aid.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that red or blue kool aid? :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Why was "bin Laden" immediatly buried at sea???????

Is there something fishy going on? Afterall, we all know Obama doesn't always tell the truth. And of course we're going to hear how Obama finished the job that Bush could not. uke: uke: uke: Like Obama had anything to do with it. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Obama's approval rating has been a bit on the low side........just sayin'.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

From what they are saying Islamic tradition is to be buried within 24 hours. They say the reason for it being at sea was that they felt that it would be difficult to find a country willing to take his remains. In the article I read they also stated that it may also have been to keep from a grave site becoming a place of worship.

http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/05/02/why ... o-quickly/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey longshot, got your email. Since this went political and got shifted to the political form (knew it would) I thought I should share the new republican slogan.



> Newest campaign slogan
> 
> If you voted for Obama in 2008 to prove you're not a racist, then you'll
> have to vote for someone else in 2012 to prove you're not an idiot.


   

I'm not sure if that was a joke or not. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He will be like elvis and Tu Pac.....still alive and living in the suburbs of dallas...LOL

I also would like to thank those soldiers who did the job, did the recon, who fought and who have died during this whole ordeal. They are the true heros and not the president who reported it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The thanks goes to the warriors of Seal Team 6.

Great job sailors!!!

huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And as long as we're posting pictures:










:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Love the photo and t-shirt huntin1 !!! :beer:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, who gets the reward money in situations where military personnel capture/eliminate someone?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goosguy, I would guess no one gets the reward. I would guess it's like when the police catch someone no one gets any reward.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

That makes sense to me. I was just curious.

Should the photos of his body be made public? Video of the burial at sea?

I believe yes on both questions....but then again maybe it is just morbid curiosity taking hold.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> That makes sense to me. I was just curious.
> 
> Should the photos of his body be made public? Video of the burial at sea?
> 
> I believe yes on both questions....but then again maybe it is just morbid curiosity taking hold.


I would vote yes also. Not for morbid curiosity, but this president is not known for the truth. I think that's why people who didn't believe he was a citizen wanted to exercise the constitutional requirements. He promised transparency, but has been the most secretive president ever. He has also violated the constitution more times. An example would be his czars that are defunded now and he says he doesn't have to abide by that decision. That's the whole idea behind balance of power, the congress controlling the president and the supreme court, the supreme court holding down the president and the congress, and the president not letting congress or the supreme court by without pressure. If this was any other president I would say no to those questions, but since it's Obama he will have to show me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goosguy, I just found this on Drudge:



> Under a special program started by Congress back in 1984, the U.S. government has paid $100 million to dozens of people who helped bring international terrorists to justice. But the reward for the most notorious terrorist of all - Osama bin Laden - could go unclaimed.
> 
> The State Department's Rewards for Justice Program had a $27 million bounty on bin Laden. Oficials removed bin Laden from their list Monday after confirmation of his death at the hands of U.S. troops.
> 
> ...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Of course a person who did inform from that area wouldn't want to be named as the informant. It would be nothing more than a death sentence. If someone did come forward I would have no problem with keeping their identity secret. One informant dead and public as it would be means the less it will work in the future.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Found this over on Snipers Hide, don't know who wrote it, couldn't say it any better.



> I can imagine no greater terror than being jarred out of a deep sleep by the rumble of certain death approaching your door. An ending to your life stalking upon you as certain as if delivered by the hand of almighty God himself.
> 
> I can imagine no greater frustration than taking up arms against an enemy you know in your heart you can not defeat. Watching as those that try to defend you fall like dominoes before your righteous foes.
> 
> ...


huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i think they should have bought him back and hung him from old lady liberty as a reminder to any one who comes at us. You might run for a while but in the end a double tap and you are the devils *****


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Osama Facebook


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is the latest:



> In an interview with Steve Kroft for this Sunday's "60 Minutes" conducted today, President Obama said he won't release post-mortem images of Osama bin Laden taken to prove his death.
> 
> "It is important to make sure that very graphic photos of somebody who was shot in the head are not floating around as an incitement to additional violence or as a propaganda tool," said the president.


Anyone surprised. Not me. This is the most secretive president we have ever had. I would have believed Jimmy Carter even though I had little respect for the fool. I would have believed Bill Clinton even though he was a scoundrel. However, I for one can not believe a word that comes out of Obama's mouth.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, according to Ryan's photo above the great one was too busy looking for Osama to bother with his birth certificate. According to the following interview he couldn't make up his mind as to a course of action so the decision was basically made for him.

I cannot attest to the veracity of this information, it is interesting though.

The Link: http://patdollard.com/2011/05/obama-hes ... bin-laden/



> Note:This update comes some 24 hours after our longtime Washington D.C. Insider first outlined shocking details of an Obama administration having been "overruled" by senior military and intelligence officials leading up to the successful attack against terrorist Osama Bin Laden. What follows is further clarification of Insider's insights surrounding that event.
> 
> Q: You stated that President Obama was "overruled" by military/intelligence officials regarding the decision to send in military specialists into the Osama Bin Laden compound. Was that accurate?
> 
> ...


What a leader this guy is. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the read Huntin 1. Hope you don't mind I am sending it to a few in address book.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What does it take for these partisan liberals to man up and admit they elected a complete dunce? Two thinks I keep waiting for: Peace loving  Muslims to speak out against terrorism, and
Non partisan  liberals to speak out against Obama.

Are peace loving Muslims and non partisan liberals just the figments of a wild imagination?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Longshot said:


> Osama Facebook


 :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What we know...

1) There was a firefight. 
2) There was no firefight. 
3) Bin Laden was "resisting." 
4) Bin Laden wasn't armed. (Makes the concept of "resisting" interesting.) 
5) He used his wife as a shield. 
6) His wife was killed too. 
7) He didn't use his wife as a shield. She ran at a SEAL who shot her in the leg, but she's fine. 
8 ) Some other woman - the maid? - was used as a shield. By somebody. Downstairs. 
9) That other woman - downstairs - was killed. 
10) Maybe not. She was killed unless she wasn't - and who was she, anyway? 
11) Bin Laden's son was killed. 
12) Unless it was some other guy. 
13) Bin Laden's daughter saw him get killed. She's undoubtedly traumatized, poor dear. 
14) They were going to capture Bin Laden until the problem with the helicopter, which was: 
A) It had mechanical trouble 
B) It did a hard landing 
C) It crashed 
D) It clipped a wall with a tail rotor, effectively a crash 
15.) They were never going to try to capture him; it was always a kill mission. 
16.) No, it wasn't. 
17) The chopper blew up. 
18) The SEALs blew it up. 
19.) Panetta said yesterday the world needed proof and the photo would be released. 
20.) Obama said today in an interview he taped with Steve Kroft for "60 Minutes" to be broadcast Sunday that it won't be released. It's too gruesome, would offend Muslim sensibilities (something he worries about a lot - I personally do not give a warm fart on a wet Wednesday about Muslim sensibilities), and how would Americans feel if Muslims released pictures of dead Americans? 
21.) Kroft - who's not a total idiot - pointed out that ever since "Black Hawk Down" days, Muslims have been doing precisely that, filming American bodies being dragged through the streets, filming Daniel Pearl's head being cut off, filming any and everything. 
22) Obama gets ****** at CBS, the tape gets cleaned up, that question disappears. (Inside info.) 
23.) We got a "treasure trove" of stuff from hard drives, etc. 
24.) There were no phone lines, and no internet access at the "mansion," they didn't even have TV - what "treasure trove?" 
25.) There is obviously in the pictures of the place a large satellite dish. I guess they used it for making salads. 
26.) And now, just today: apparently the idea was to capture him, but only if he was naked. There was a suspicion he might be wearing a suicide bomber type explosive vest, or belt. So if he's not naked and you can't see if he has a vest on or not - shoot him. 
The idiot Carney - they actually managed to find someone who makes Gibbs look good - is currently twisting himself into knots trying to explain why the photograph that the whole world was expecting isn't going to be released. (Obviously the thing to do is get Trump on the case, he'll force Obama to release it.) 
The military did great, the administration - or whatever that bunch is, kind of like "The Little Rascals" - have managed to turn it into spaghetti. The story has changed so many times in the course of a mere three days it's a joke - the world would be better off if Panetta had left the little s***wit on the golf course.

Shamelessly Stolen from a Freeper Post :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

She never fails to amaze! uke:

http://www.newsmax.com/InsideCover/Pelo ... ode=C32A-1


> *Seems everyone's jumping on the bin Laden bandwagon - even former House Speaker Nancy Pelosi.*Just five years ago, when President Bush was still in power leading the hunt for the world's most wanted terrorist, the California Democrat said capturing or killing Osama bin Laden was not vital to national security.
> 
> "Even if he's is caught tomorrow, it is five years too late. Even to capture him now I don't think makes us any safer," she said according to Powerline.
> 
> ...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Burial at sea:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 I was thinking more along the lines of feeding him to the hogs and turning him into pig crap. Then send him back for a shrine.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's another,


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Plainsman great minds think alike! :rollin: As soon as I heard the news I told a friend that they should grind him up and feed him to the hogs! :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Check out the video, reportedly done by some Chinese. Interesting from about 2:00 to about 3:00.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCkjo_6D ... r_embedded


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Video is blocked


----------

